# Where have all the bees gone ??



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

We have a lot of sunflowers around our homestead that have grown from the birds during winter months dropping them. Each summer we have been amazed at all the bees that that visit the flowers. They are so occupied that we can even touch them while they are on the flowers. But...this summer we noticed almost no bees..:I know that the bees are having a hard time with diseases recently..but what do you think about all of this.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a butterfly bush, a wisteria vine, and four lavender bushes to attract pollinators, and I'm on the other coast, to boot.

And yes, I've noticed it, too! Very few bees, though the ones I have are fat and happy, very few butterflies, and that's why I got a butterfly bush, lol, and almost no hummingbirds!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

It can mean several things but the main one is that nobody within a certain radius of you is keeping bees anymore. There were honeybees visiting here for many years but none this year. The reason? The local beekeeper died last November and nobody has taken his place.

Martin


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

There is a large "beee farm" that has been at the same location for generations about 2 miles from us. No one is our area has never had bees as far as I know and the houses on our road has never kept bees to my knowledge..5 houses on a 3 mile road...So is it normal. Perhaps I visit the bee farm on Monday and speak with them..or should I get my own hive. Not a honey fan...but it is something to think about..


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Since you are not looking for honey. You could use Mason Bees for your Pollination needs.

Here is a link to a place that sells Masons:Knox Cellars


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

What's the water situation? We have a large yard right dead centre in the middle of the biggest section (600 acres) of our farm but their patterns are very different this year with the streams and ponds mostly gone


----------

